# Adding Cruise Control Guide?



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Do you have the connectivity package with the audio controls on your current wheel? If so the wheel is just a direct swap. I found instructions to remove the wheel/airbag on a website. I could find them for you again if that's the case.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/10776-how-remove-replace-your-steering-wheel.html

 Your welcome!


----------



## Bruno (Aug 20, 2012)

in my case, as mine did not come with connectivity, I also had to replace the clockspring behind the airbag. It also resulted in having my car reprogrammed at the dealership to enable the cruise function.


----------



## bman95 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks guys! My car has the connectivity, and I am waiting for my new leather wrapped wheel to arrive next Wednesday! I will let you know how it goes!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah let us know, this looks like a fun way to learn how to do it. Hopefully it is just plug and play, do you know if your dealer still needs to reprogram the PCM? Or ECM? (always confuses me)


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Cool man lets us know how it goes because mine didn't have the connectivity package so I gotta see how I'm going to do this next mod.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Calintz said:


> Cool man lets us know how it goes because mine didn't have the connectivity package so I gotta see how I'm going to do this next mod.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


X2 almost dropped the hammer on a $70 leather wrapped one last week. Didnt do it because i didn't know if it was plug and play or a PITA because of non conectivity...


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## bman95 (Jan 15, 2013)

So I revived the wheel and just dropped it off at the dealer to be installed! I would have done it myself but that would have voided my extended warranty!  I will post pictures once I get it back!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

T this was done in 2009 from a guy from I think the Phillipines !
He posted a ton of pics , where did he Go .


----------

